# Why do women rub their husbands/SOs back during service?



## inthepink (Jun 17, 2009)

Something I noticed at various churches over the past few years.  Wondered why.  Anyone know? I was just curious.  It just kinda makes me giggle b/c I see it so often.  And some women really get into it!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jun 17, 2009)

I see some stuff happening too...like folks holding hands or hands in folks laps during service..What's up with that? 

Or even leaning into each other like they at home chilling. Is that cool? I don't know. I really want to know. 

It's weird, because I'm not use to seeing that stuff.hahah.


----------



## inthepink (Jun 17, 2009)

That's really funny.

Once I was in a church all-day conference.  The conference was about men and women so there were a lot of married couples as well as engaged couples.  There was this engaged couple in front of my single friends and me and omg, they were so leaning into each other, we wondered why she didn't just sit on his lap! 

Anyways, I don't "typically" see that sort of thing at church  - just the innocent back rubbing.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 17, 2009)

hairlove said:


> That's really funny.
> 
> Once I was in a church all-day conference. The conference was about men and women so there were a lot of married couples as well as engaged couples. There was this engaged couple in front of my single friends and I and omg, they were so leaning into each other, we wondered why she didn't just sit on his lap!
> 
> Anyways, I don't "typically" see that sort of thing at church - just the innocent back rubbing.


 

LOL.....I can only imagine b/c I've occassionally seen some stuff too! I'm like is this appropriate in church....




TrustMeLove said:


> I see some stuff happening too...like folks holding hands or hands in folks laps during service..What's up with that?
> 
> *Or even leaning into each other like they at home chilling. Is that cool? I don't know. I really want to know. *
> 
> It's weird, because I'm not use to seeing that stuff.hahah.


 
LOL...I'm not married and a little conservative so I'd like to know too!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 17, 2009)

Maybe his love language is touch....


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 17, 2009)

hairlove said:


> Something I noticed at various churches over the past few years. Wondered why. Anyone know? I was just curious. It just kinda makes me giggle b/c I see it so often.  And some women really get into it!


 


I think they're being 'burped'....   


Don't want our men up in Church 'choking' on the Word...


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I think they're being 'burped'....


 
Men are like children.


----------



## Ramya (Jun 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I think they're being 'burped'....



I'm sorry but this really made me 'laugh out loud'. You trying to get me fired


----------



## inthepink (Jun 17, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Maybe his love language is touch....



Is this based on experience?


----------



## Lucie (Jun 17, 2009)

I do/did it because my husband has a bad back and he needs to shift around a lot in his seat. Other times I do it because I love his broad back! LOL!!!!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I think they're being 'burped'....
> 
> 
> Don't want our men up in Church 'choking' on the Word...


 

LOL....I'm over here hollering....that's a good one.....


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 17, 2009)

hairlove said:


> Is this based on experience?






Not married but some men like to be touched all the time. So the back in the least sexual means of showing him attention. You could hold hands but that can get annoying to me.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 17, 2009)

Lucie said:


> I do/did it because my husband has a bad back and he needs to shift around a lot in his seat. *Other times I do it because I love his broad back! *LOL!!!!


 
One of the first things I notice on a man is his back. A strong, muscular back with broad shoulders, I could stare for hours. Maybe TMI!


----------



## delitefulmane (Jun 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I think they're being 'burped'....
> 
> 
> Don't want our men up in Church 'choking' on the Word...


 
Shimmie this reallly made me laugh!!


----------



## momi (Jun 17, 2009)

LOL at the burp!

I do it because my hubbys love language is touch - and I find it hard to keep my hands off of him!

Also, he is usually in the pulpit so when the rare chance presents itself that we can actually "sit together" I take FULL advantage of it


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with hugging your husband, holding hands, laying your head on his shoulder or being a little playful in church.  Dh and I do it all the time and what it has done is encouraged the single people who are looking to get married, and has blessed the married couples who may not have been affectionate with each other before, are now.

I think its wonderful and should be encouraged more.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I think they're being 'burped'....
> 
> 
> Don't want our men up in Church 'choking' on the Word...


 
Hysterical....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I see some stuff happening too...like folks holding hands or hands in folks laps during service..What's up with that?
> 
> Or even leaning into each other like they at home chilling. Is that cool? I don't know. I really want to know.
> 
> It's weird, because I'm not use to seeing that stuff.hahah.


 
Pay close attention, my dear!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm sorry,  but I couldn't resist... 

*Okay, Now Here's the History of the "CPHBR's" (Church Pew Hubby Back Rubs):*

When my babies were getting their shots at the doctor's office, I'd hold them and rub their back until it was over, just to comfort them.    I'd just hold them and whisper, 

_"It's almost over, sweetheart    Mommie's here; it's almost over baby.   __When we're done, Mommie has a treat for you.   Okay?  Don't cry baby, Mommie's right here and she's not letting go.  _

_Hey, that's Mommie's big boy, you did it.  You made it through the whole thing.  Big Boy!     Mommie's Big Boy!  Yes you are..._

*Now it's the Church Doctor,  and it's now Wifey who rubs his back and says:*

_"It's almost over, sweetheart    Mommie's here; it's almost over baby.   When we're done, Mommie has a biggggg sweet treat for you.   Okay?  Don't cry baby, Mommie's right here and she's not letting go.  You've been such a good boy, sitting here through the whole service.   You gave your tithes and offerings with such cheer in your heart.   Mommie's Big Man...   

__Hey, that's Mommie's big boy, you did it.    You made it through the whole thing.  Big Boy!     Mommie's Big Boy!   You sat through the whole service like a Big Boy!   _

_Mommie's so proud of you.   I love you...   Yes, I do.     Mommie loves her Big Boy!.  Just wait until we get home... Mommie has a Big surprise for her Big Boy!     :blush3:_

_Come on Big Man..... I'll drive.     _


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> There is nothing wrong with hugging your husband, holding hands, laying your head on his shoulder or being a little *playful* in church. Dh and I do it all the time and what it has done is encouraged the single people who are looking to get married, and has blessed the married couples who may not have been affectionate with each other before, are now.
> 
> I think its wonderful and should be encouraged more.


 
I want details.... 

so I can keep notes for my hubby....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I'm sorry, but I couldn't resist...
> 
> *Okay, Now Here's the History of the "CPHBR's" (Church Pew Hubby Back Rubs):*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I want details....
> 
> so I can keep notes for my hubby....


 
I can't stop laughing from your previous post....

I will put it in my book.....


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


>


 

Wanna know the REAL DEAL about the HBR's?    

Huh?  Who wants to know?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Wanna know the REAL DEAL about the HBR's?
> 
> Huh? Who wants to know?


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I can't stop laughing from your previous post....
> 
> I will put it in my book.....


It rained on my hair today, and I think my scalp absorbed it.   

In other words, I'm cuttin' up...  

But I told the truth....    Those 'HBR's' have both a history and a purpose...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


>


 
I have the 'goods' on this..  I know the purpose of the HBR's in Church ...

I do...


----------



## kandake (Jun 17, 2009)

Maybe its a habit.  It was for me...


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I'm sorry, but I couldn't resist...
> 
> *Okay, Now Here's the History of the "CPHBR's" (Church Pew Hubby Back Rubs):*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I have the 'goods' on this.. I know the purpose of the HBR's in Church ...
> 
> I do...


 
You gonna make me ask....yeah, you cuttin up


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 17, 2009)

I hope to be doing the husband back rub in the future. Gotta get a hubby first.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I hope to be doing the husband back rub in the future. Gotta get a hubby first.


You will, my sister...you will!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2009)

Hairlove....great thread!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You gonna make me ask....yeah, you cuttin up


Ask, Seek and Knock....

Ask and the answer shall be freely given... 





*ASK.........*  I'm bustin' to give you the answer.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Ask, Seek and Knock....
> 
> Ask and the answer shall be freely given...
> 
> ...





OK.....Tell us, please?????


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh, snap!  And you make us wait too....you are really cuttin up today!

LOL


----------



## hopeful (Jun 17, 2009)

Dh and I hold hands in church all of the time.


----------



## lilmsjanet (Jun 17, 2009)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh this is so anoying to me when we would go to church we would always come late but there would always be some other couple that came late too and it never fails them to sit in front of us every service...... and guess what before i know it i start looking at the time because every service around the same time 11;00 it never fails this woman to rub her stupid husbands backk...uhhh and the sound it makes and ewwwwwwwww....im almost push to tears at how much i want to throw uppppppppp ....and i swear sometimes if we come to church they will rush and try to fight other people just so they can have a seat in front of us....were currently on the verge of looking for another church


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jun 17, 2009)

OOoo lawwd. I'm good.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jun 17, 2009)

lilmsjanet said:


> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh this is so anoying to me when we would go to church we would always come late but there would always be some other couple that came late too and it never fails them to sit in front of us every service...... and guess what before i know it i start looking at the time because every service around the same time 11;00 it never fails this woman to rub her stupid husbands backk...uhhh and the sound it makes and ewwwwwwwww....im almost push to tears at how much i want to throw uppppppppp ....and i swear sometimes if we come to church they will rush and try to fight other people just so they can have a seat in front of us....were currently on the verge of looking for another church


 
lol  Girl chill.  It ain't THAT bad is it?

I like seeing couples being slightly affectionate. One of God's best creations was love


----------



## momi (Jun 17, 2009)

Do tell Shimmie!  Do tell!


----------



## Finally Free (Jun 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I have the 'goods' on this.. I know the purpose of the HBR's in Church ...
> 
> I do...


 


Shimmie... You are off the chain today!!!

 But for real though...
You know we are marking our spot!!! 
Married church folk are very territorial.
Folk get hurt, over territory. 
AND YOU KNOW THIS...MANNNN!!!!!!!!

Come on Shims tell the truth & shame the devil!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2009)

....Shimmie...where you at?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2009)

lilmsjanet said:


> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh this is so anoying to me when we would go to church we would always come late but there would always be some other couple that came late too and it never fails them to sit in front of us every service...... and guess what before i know it i start looking at the time because every service around the same time 11;00 it never fails this woman to rub her stupid husbands backk...uhhh and the sound it makes and ewwwwwwwww....im almost push to tears at how much i want to throw uppppppppp ....and i swear sometimes if we come to church they will rush and try to fight other people just so they can have a seat in front of us....were currently on the verge of looking for another church


It's ok....they probably like to sit around you guys...why don't you start a conversation with them?  You never know...may become really good friends.


----------



## Finally Free (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ....Shimmie...where you at?


 

No need to call the SHIMMS!
I'm correct on this one!!!


































She might be somewhere marking her spot!


----------



## determine3 (Jun 17, 2009)

I love rubbing my Hubby's back or holding his hand in Church.  There is nothing more powerful and intimate then feeling the love of your hubby beside you while you are feeling the deep power of the Holy Ghost.  I feel like God is smiling at us and giving us his approval.  Real talk, I am so emotional in church.  Sometimes I touch him because I feel so blessed to have a Husband who is in Church beside me.  It's not a common thing amongst our families or friends.  

I am *NOT *ashamed to show love and affection to my Hubby in Church.  _NOT ASHAMED_.  To me, this is an upgrade to the days when we were showing our affection in the clubsbumping and grinding like it was nobody's business.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2009)

determine3 said:


> I love rubbing my Hubby's back or holding his hand in Church.  There is nothing more powerful and intimate then feeling the love of your hubby beside you while you are feeling the deep power of the Holy Ghost.  I feel like God is smiling at us and giving us his approval.  Real talk, I am so emotional in church.  Sometimes I touch him because I feel so blessed to have a Husband who is in Church beside me.  It's not a common thing amongst our families or friends.
> 
> I am *NOT *ashamed to show love and affection to my Hubby in Church.  _NOT ASHAMED_.  To me, this is an upgrade to the days when we were showing our affection in the clubsbumping and grinding like it was nobody's business.


BEAUTIFULLY SAID....THANK YOU!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> No need to call the SHIMMS!
> I'm correct on this one!!!
> 
> 
> ...


No, Shimmie isn't married yet...


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jun 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> *Now it's the Church Doctor,  and it's now Wifey who rubs his back and says:*
> 
> _"It's almost over, sweetheart    Mommie's here; it's almost over baby.   When we're done, Mommie has a biggggg sweet treat for you.   Okay?  Don't cry baby, Mommie's right here and she's not letting go.  You've been such a good boy, sitting here through the whole service.   You gave your tithes and offerings with such cheer in your heart.   Mommie's Big Man...
> 
> ...



Ohhhh Lawd!!!!!!
I just about fell out my chair when I read this
But really though, my fiance is a deacon in the church, and we are just an affectionate couple. We always hold hands, he always opens and closes my car door, and when we are in church, really the only way to be appropriately affectionate is a little back rub or a pat on the thigh or something small and simple like that. I don't think it's a big deal, and he loves it when I touch him affectionately, not necessarily in a sexual manner. It's just love
Just be glad this isn't what you're seeing in the pews >>>>


----------



## mango387 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sometimes, people do that to let the world know that "I'm with so-and-so. Back up, partner!"


----------



## Finally Free (Jun 17, 2009)

tlinton84 said:


> Ohhhh Lawd!!!!!!
> I just about fell out my chair when I read this
> But really though, my fiance is a deacon in the church, and we are just an affectionate couple. We always hold hands, he always opens and closes my car door, and when we are in church, really the only way to be appropriately affectionate is a little back rub or a pat on the thigh or something small and simple like that. I don't think it's a big deal, and he loves it when I touch him affectionately, not necessarily in a sexual manner. It's just love
> *Just be glad this isn't what you're seeing in the pews >>>>*





 It's nothing like a lil affection, no matter where you are!
*To the bolded*


----------



## Finally Free (Jun 17, 2009)

mango387 said:


> Sometimes, people do that to let the world know that "I'm with so-and-so. Back up, partner!"


 
ITA:..............


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 17, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> It's nothing like a lil affection, no matter where you are!
> *To the bolded*


Also, I think it's a good testimony for others to see Christian couples who are still in love with each other and still enjoy each other. So often I only hear and see negative things about marriage. As a married person it encourages me to see other happy couples.


----------



## Laela (Jun 17, 2009)

There's a big cause for that....the immense amount of LOVE (God) in the place... lol


I see this all the time in church, and I'm even guilty.. ha!



hairlove said:


> Something I noticed at various churches over the past few years.  Wondered why.  Anyone know? I was just curious.  It just kinda makes me giggle b/c I see it so often.  And some women really get into it!


----------



## inthepink (Jun 17, 2009)

These replies are really interesting and eye-opening and wonderful!  Some of these things I really hadn't thought of.  

But I can't help but to feel a little sad about it being a reminder of the blessedness of having a husband or So and not able to help but see it.  One day...maybe I'll get a chance to rub, squeeze, hit, knuckle and pound a back in church.


----------



## Laela (Jun 17, 2009)

LOL!    It does appear that way, sometimes, esp with the older couples... lol



Shimmie said:


> I think they're being 'burped'....
> 
> 
> Don't want our men up in Church 'choking' on the Word...


----------



## mango387 (Jun 17, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> ITA:..............



I grew up DEEEEEEP in the church (VBS, NBC, Sunday School, Revivals, Mission, etc).  I have witnessed some crazy stuff.  I must say that IT IS REFRESHING to see husbands and wives who are sincerely in love w/ each other in the church, though.


----------



## Finally Free (Jun 17, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Also, I think it's a good testimony for others to see Christian couples who are still in love with each other and still enjoy each other. So often I only hear and see negative things about marriage. As a married person it encourages me to see other happy couples.


 


ITA:

It is encouraging to see affection still exist in a marriage, besides your own. DH & I have been at it for 27 years & counting. We have been truly blessed within our marriage. Giving all the glory to God!

And yes... DH & I are affectionate like this in church as well. We rub, pat, bump, & even smile at one another while in church. Don't let the pastor be preaching the word and it pertains to us, that's when the bumping & the smiling really get the gettin' it!Chuckling as I type this


----------



## Finally Free (Jun 17, 2009)

mango387 said:


> I grew up DEEEEEEP in the church (VBS, NBC, Sunday School, Revivals, Mission, etc). I have witnessed some crazy stuff. I must say that IT IS REFRESHING to see husbands and wives who are sincerely in love w/ each other in the church, though.


 
I too grew up DEEEEEEP in the church and have wittness some things early on, and it is refreshing to see and even feel the love that is shared from other's.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> ITA:
> 
> It is encouraging to see affection still exist in a marriage, besides your own. DH & I have been at it for 27 years & counting. We have been truly blessed within our marriage. Giving all the glory to God!
> 
> And yes... DH & I are affectionate like this in church as well. We rub, pat, bump, & even smile at one another while in church. Don't let the pastor be preaching the word and it pertains to us, that's when the bumping & the smiling really get the gettin' it!Chuckling as I type this


Girl....you are talking about me and my dh...


----------



## Finally Free (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl....you are talking about me and my dh...


 



YOU FEEL ME!!!!



And Girlllllllll...Don't let nobody get married! The honeymoon starts all over again. It's like we feed off other's love.


Taking a slice of cake home is a must! We share his & take mine home


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 17, 2009)

Looking for me?

​


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> YOU FEEL ME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are talking my language now....I knew I loved you for a reason....



Shimmie said:


> Looking for me?
> 
> ​


...you left us hanging....

Seriously....I began to get concerned because you always tell us (most times) that you are leaving, will return...etc.  But, you just left....after awhile, I started praying for you...glad to know you are alright.

Now.....


----------



## Finally Free (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice & Wavy;8062701
 
:hammer:...you left us hanging....:lachen:
 
Seriously....I began to get concerned because you always tell us (most times) that you are leaving said:


> YOU TOLD HARPO TO BEAT ME!!!
> ALL MY LIFE I HAD TO FIGHT!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2009)

Shimmie.............


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You are talking my language now....I knew I loved you for a reason....
> 
> ...you left us hanging....
> 
> ...




I'm so sorry... left work early to take care of an errand.   And guess what it was....

Looking for your eyeshadow, The bronze eye balm...    I still can't find it.  I was at Ross and Marshall's...in da' rain.  

Annnnnyyyyy whooo....

What was yall' waitin' for me to do?    :scratchch:  



Ohhhhhhhhhhhh, okay.   The reason for the HBR's in Church.  

Well, see it's like dis'.......

Pick one:

A.   Smoothing the wrinkles that the iron missed on his shirt / jacket
B.   To brush the lint from the bed spread from the back of his suit
C.   To get lint that fell from his head.  
D.   To rub in the grease that dripped from his geri curll
E.    You're laying hands on him, praying the football game spirit out of him so that when he gets home, he won't turn the sports on TV, but spend time with you.

F.    It's a 'holy' telegraph message to 'Sista' Flash Boob & Butt', that he's your man and she better back away when she sees him.

G.   It's a message to Pastor (who's been giving you marriage counseling), that says:  "Praise the Lord Passa'... we's happy as kin be.'  All the while you're tellin' hubby, 'Just smile and nod, Passa' say he watchin' us, so just smile baby and nod... or else this rub will be a hole in your back.' 

H.  He has to pass gas, and the back rub is helping him hold it in...

I.   You want to go out to dinner after service and the back rub, is prime for getting him to say yes.

J.  You're buffing your manicure from yesterday.

J.    You're rubbing something in 'question' off your hand.  (I don't know what it is.  That's between you and Jesus and his back ----  )


:Rose:  *The Non Verbals of the HBR (Hubby Back Rubs):  *

K.  You're reminding him that you have his back, no matter what. 

L.   You're keeping him lifted up as no one else can

M.   You're saying, "Baby, I'm sorry for making us late for service this morning.

N.  You're affirming, that He's the 'Man' that has your hand and no other. 

O.  You're saying:  Honey, we're good and it can only get better.

P.   It's the wife's affectionate way of saying. "You okay, Baby?"   

Q.  I'm into this powerful message, but I'm also into you.  

R.  Relax Honey... :hug:

S.  Snuggle me...

T.  We're here together in this.  

U.  I love you, 'My Husband'... 

V.  Hey Handsome  

W.  I love sitting next to you   

X.   I love you sitting next to me.   

Y.   That message is for us... 

Z.   Baby.......   


Let's go home.......


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2009)

Awesome, didn't expect anything less

Loved: F & H

And all of: K throught "lets go home"!

You are the best, sis....I love you girl!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You are talking my language now....I knew I loved you for a reason....
> 
> ...you left us hanging....
> 
> ...


 
I apologize again, because I usually tell you when I'm leaving or where I am.   My boss said I could leave early today to take care of something regarding my mom and I didn't waste time getting outta there, before she asked to take care of something else.  

Then I was in Ross's and Marshalls ............. in da' rain.... 

  Sis, thank you so much for praying for me... it worked.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I apologize again, because I usually tell you when I'm leaving or where I am.   My boss said I could leave early today to take care of something regarding my mom and I didn't waste time getting outta there, before she asked to take care of something else.
> 
> Then I was in Ross's and Marshalls ............. in da' rain....
> 
> Sis, thank you so much for praying for me... it worked.


I thought something was wrong

Glad you are ok...I will find it for you (eyeshadow) in Jesus name!

Going to sleep now...have a wonderful nite.

Luv ya!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Awesome, didn't expect anything less
> 
> Loved: F & H
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Precious Sister...   I love you too.  I'm sorry I had you worried.   I was moving too fast and not thinking.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I thought something was wrong
> 
> Glad you are ok...I will find it for you (eyeshadow) in Jesus name!
> 
> ...


 
Sweet sleep to you and hubby..


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Thanks so much Precious Sister...   I love you too.  I'm sorry I had you worried.   I was moving too fast and not thinking.


It's ok...you know I care about you and the family.

Have a sweet sleep!


----------



## Finally Free (Jun 17, 2009)

Well... you took long enough
Thanks for sharing! You are nothing but the truth!!!

F. It's a 'holy' telegraph message to 'Sista' Flash Boob & Butt', that he's your man and she better back away when she sees him.

K. You're reminding him that you have his back, no matter what. 

L. You're keeping him lifted up as no one else can

M. You're saying, "Baby, I'm sorry for making us late for service this morning.

N. You're affirming, that He's the 'Man' that has your hand and no other. 

O. You're saying: Honey, we're good and it can only get better.

P. It's the wife's affectionate way of saying. "You okay, Baby?"  

Q. I'm into this powerful message, but I'm also into you. 

R. Relax Honey... :hug:

S. Snuggle me...

T. We're here together in this. 

U. I love you, 'My Husband'... 

V. Hey Handsome 

W. I love sitting next to you  

X. I love you sitting next to me.  

Y. That message is for us... 

Z. Baby.......  


Let's go home.......


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 18, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> Well... you took long enough
> Thanks for sharing! You are nothing but the truth!!!
> 
> F. It's a 'holy' telegraph message to 'Sista' Flash Boob & Butt', that he's your man and she better back away when she sees him.
> ...


 
  Thanks Angel.   I'm so sorry for the delay.   I created this list of HBR's just for each of you to have fun with.    

Enjoy and God bless your Marriages.   I mean it... God BLESS your Marriages.   I stand solidly firm against any and every attack that has come against Marriages, attacks which are all rendered null and void.

Love and hugs to each of you precious ladies.      You're not in this alone... 

To the HBR's


----------



## determine3 (Jun 18, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I'm so sorry... left work early to take care of an errand. And guess what it was....
> 
> Looking for your eyeshadow, The bronze eye balm...  I still can't find it.  I was at Ross and Marshall's...in da' rain.
> 
> ...


 
Awww Shimmie, first I laughed so hard at the first part then I got misty eyes from K to Z.  Thanks for this!


----------



## inthepink (Jun 18, 2009)

Those are sweet.  Thanks Shimmie!


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jun 18, 2009)

i just like to be near my man any chance i can get! lol


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 18, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> ITA:
> 
> It is encouraging to see affection still exist in a marriage, besides your own. DH & I have been at it for 27 years & counting. We have been truly blessed within our marriage. Giving all the glory to God!
> 
> And yes... DH & I are affectionate like this in church as well. We rub, pat, *bump, & even smile at one another while in church. Don't let the pastor be preaching the word and it pertains to us, that's when the bumping & the smiling really get the gettin' it!*Chuckling as I type this


 
Same here, I try not to be embarrased though because I don't see any other couples bumping each other during service.


----------



## Laela (Jun 18, 2009)

This thread is so funny... LOL


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 18, 2009)

determine3 said:


> Awww Shimmie, first I laughed so hard at the first part then I got misty eyes from K to Z. Thanks for this!


Awwwww, 

We love our men...


----------



## Allandra (Jun 18, 2009)

hairlove said:


> Something I noticed at various churches over the past few years.  Wondered why.  Anyone know? I was just curious.  It just kinda makes me giggle b/c I see it so often.  And some women really get into it!



Why?

Are you serious?



Because of all the reasons Shimmie listed.


----------



## msa (Jun 18, 2009)

I always thought that stuff was so inappropriate (holding hands, leaning into each other and all that) but now I see it completely differently because of this thread.


----------



## inthepink (Jun 18, 2009)

Allandra said:


> Why?
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> ...



Why yes, I was very serious! I don't see this sort of thing when I go to the movies or restaurants or any other places where couples are!


----------



## hopeful (Jun 19, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I'm so sorry... left work early to take care of an errand. And guess what it was....
> 
> Looking for your eyeshadow, The bronze eye balm...  I still can't find it.  I was at Ross and Marshall's...in da' rain.
> 
> ...


 
A thru J I was like , she made us wait for this .  But yes it was worth the wait, k thru z said it all, thank you for sharing, I just couldn't find the words.  I had no idea that some people would find a couple being affectionate in church to be strange.


----------



## inthepink (Jun 19, 2009)

hopeful said:


> A thru J I was like , she made us wait for this .  But yes it was worth the wait, k thru z said it all, thank you for sharing, I just couldn't find the words.  I had no idea that some people would find a couple being affectionate in church to be strange.



I hope you didn't misunderstand me, I don't find affection in church strange at all...holding hands, sitting close, arms around shoulders.  I guess I didn't grow up seeing people pretty much giving back massages to their husbands in church.  Something new to me, I guess...but apparently, it's typical!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 19, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I'm so sorry... left work early to take care of an errand. And guess what it was....
> 
> Looking for your eyeshadow, The bronze eye balm...  I still can't find it.  I was at Ross and Marshall's...in da' rain.
> 
> ...


 
Ooops...  I forgot one....  

"Tickle, Tickle"   :blush3:


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 19, 2009)

hairlove said:


> I hope you didn't misunderstand me, I don't find affection in church strange at all...holding hands, sitting close, arms around shoulders. I guess I didn't grow up seeing people pretty much giving back massages to their husbands in church. Something new to me, I guess...but apparently, it's typical!


Hairlove, in the very beginning, I used to think it was 'strange', because it was in 'Church' not at home or in the movies. 

I remember seeing a couple with their hands locked together while reading the Bible during Service.  My initial reaction was   They can't do that in Worship Service.  That's just wrong.  I just knew they had backsliden.  

Yes I did...    I was too through and thought they were out of order.  

Then one day, Pastor shared that he wished more couples would show that they love each other and not be stiff about it, even during the Service. 

I didn't believe him....


----------



## hopeful (Jun 21, 2009)

hairlove said:


> I hope you didn't misunderstand me, I don't find affection in church strange at all...holding hands, sitting close, arms around shoulders. I guess I didn't grow up *seeing people pretty much giving back massages to their husbands in church.* Something new to me, I guess...but apparently, it's typical!


 
Okay I see. It's not so much the affection, it's specifically the back massages. LOL that is what you said in the thread title, but from the vibe of the thread I think some people (not you) are talking about the hand holding too etc. I don't think I massage dh's back in church, IDK though, maybe I do, I hope it's only a quick pat or rub though.


----------



## Laela (Aug 16, 2009)

I caught myself doing it again in church today.. LOL (Patting DH's back)...
Pastor cracked a j/k, I laughed hard and happily pat DH on the back a few times. Hubby laughed, then raised his eyebrow at me.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 16, 2009)

Laela said:


> I caught myself doing it again in church today.. LOL (Patting DH's back)...
> Pastor cracked a j/k, I laughed hard and happily pat DH on the back a few times. Hubby laughed, then raised his eyebrow at me.


 
Burrrrppppp!  Opppppsy...  

Just kidding.  Loving prayers and blessings for you and hubby... :Rose:


----------



## yodie (Aug 17, 2009)

Funny thread!

I don't have a husband's back to rub just yet (smile). So ladies, this Sunday, throw in an extra swirl on the back rub in memory of me. Lol!


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 17, 2009)

yodie said:


> Funny thread!
> 
> I don't have a husband's back to rub just yet (smile). So ladies, this Sunday, throw in an extra swirl on the back rub in memory of me. Lol!


 
LOL!!


----------



## Laela (Aug 17, 2009)

HA!! 

Thank you...... 



Shimmie said:


> Burrrrppppp!  Opppppsy...
> 
> Just kidding.  Loving prayers and blessings for you and hubby... :Rose:


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 18, 2009)

I haven't read through the entire thread, but my pastor is very quick to say that church service is not the place for all that lovey-dovey, touchy-feely, all hugged up on each other stuff. I kind of agree, I don't see why folks can't wait until they get home.

I visited a church once where it was customary for the couples to feed each other holy communion and I was like, are y'all serious?


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 18, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> I
> I visited a church once where it was customary for the couples to feed each other holy communion and I was like, are y'all serious?


 
wow...now that is something new...!


----------



## natural_one (Aug 19, 2009)

I dont see anything wrong with couples being affectionate, but there used to be a couple at my church that were too much! The wife would stick her hand down the back of his shirt to rub his skin!! I mean she would stretch his shirt collar out to get her hand down there! I was like really?????? It is that serious?


----------



## Laela (Aug 19, 2009)

oh.... wow.. 

Yeah..it can be taken too far.. LOL!



natural_one said:


> I dont see anything wrong with couples being affectionate, but there used to be a couple at my church that were too much! The wife would stick her hand down the back of his shirt to rub his skin!! I mean she would stretch his shirt collar out to get her hand down there! I was like really?????? It is that serious?


----------



## hopeful (Aug 20, 2009)

natural_one said:


> I dont see anything wrong with couples being affectionate, but there used to be a couple at my church that were too much! *The* *wife would stick her hand down the back of his shirt to rub his skin!! I mean she would stretch his shirt collar out to get her hand down there!* I was like really?????? It is that serious?


 
That is funny .  I can't even imagine doing that in public!


----------



## momi (Aug 20, 2009)

natural_one said:


> I dont see anything wrong with couples being affectionate, but there used to be a couple at my church that were too much! The wife would stick her hand down the back of his shirt to rub his skin!! I mean she would stretch his shirt collar out to get her hand down there! I was like really?????? It is that serious?


 

What??? That is too much now - good grief.


----------



## momi (Aug 20, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> I haven't read through the entire thread, but my pastor is very quick to say that church service is not the place for all that lovey-dovey, touchy-feely, all hugged up on each other stuff. I kind of agree, I don't see why folks can't wait until they get home.
> 
> I visited a church once where it was customary for the couples to feed each other holy communion and I was like, are y'all serious?


 
We would get kicked out of your church


----------



## username12 (Aug 20, 2009)

My sister told me at her church in ATL, a single woman was patting men on the butt and kissed one man on the lips.  I asked my sister if the woman knew any of these men, and my sister said "no"


----------



## Laela (Aug 20, 2009)

(edited)

God help us to be prudent and wise in all things. 

God bless .... 





S4LH said:


> My sister told me at her church in ATL, a single woman was patting men on the butt and kissed one man on the lips.  I asked my sister if the woman knew any of these men, and my sister said "no"


----------



## username12 (Aug 21, 2009)

Laela said:


> (edited)
> 
> God help us to be prudent and wise in all things.
> 
> God bless ....


 
Amen.

My sister and her husband attend a multicultural megachurch and the service is absolutely beautiful.  I absolutely love their church, it's very strong in scriptural teaching.

So you can imagine the look on my face when my sister told me this

God bless you as well!


----------



## Laela (Aug 21, 2009)

well, IMHO, that's not of God, that was a _distraction_, cleverly meant to turn some people off who would otherwise be blessed to join or come back to church.

We bring God with us to church, but the devil meets us there. 

Come to think of it, distractions sometimes _seem _to occur at times people are praying or praising God or listening to a very effective sermon. If we're not careful, we'll miss a part of a sermon meant just for us, all because we watched that brother in the purple zoot suit walking quickly down the aisle to make his way to the restroom... 

[disclaimer: I say "we" in generality, meaning anyone...]




S4LH said:


> Amen.
> 
> My sister and her husband attend a multicultural megachurch and the service is absolutely beautiful.  I absolutely love their church, it's very strong in scriptural teaching.
> 
> ...


----------



## username12 (Aug 21, 2009)

Laela said:


> well, IMHO, that's not of God, that was a _distraction_, cleverly meant to turn some people off who would otherwise be blessed to join or come back to church.
> 
> We bring God with us to church, but the devil meets us there.
> 
> ...


 
  ITA!


----------

